# Crystal press recommendations



## jsavis (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi,

I should replace the crystal for my Atlantic Scandinavian, which is my first watch with a tension ring crystal. If I understand right, there's no good workaround for having a crystal press with tapered dies.

I'm quite convinced that a press with a screw mechanism is better than a lever press. If I was a rich hobbyist or doing watch repair for living I would probably buy a Robur or Horotec, but as I'm neither I try to find cheaper yet usable alternatives.
One problem is that searching through ebay, amazon and various online tool shops it is in many cases not clear which type of dies a press is equipped with. Some product descriptions are very undetailed and many product pictures are so poor that you can't be sure about the dies...

So if anyone could recommend me a nice hobbyist-level screw type watch press with correct dies for tension ring crystals, preferably way under EUR/USD 100, I would be very thankful.

Actually, I found one interesting model myself, and would like to hear some opinions about it:
X-THYMES strong & universal closing press for watches
It looks like it has the right type of dies for my crystal fitting needs (and also other watch pressing tasks) and the price is not awful. The brand seems to be the Indian 'Anchor', so presumably the quality is not great, but most likely not unusably bad either. Could this be OK?

Also in the same shop there is this one for 10 EUR more:
Watch case press Official Geneva APRESSIO 2000
I'm not familiar with this 'Official Geneva' brand; at this price point I doubt it has anything to do with Switzerland despite the Geneva in the name and Swiss flag in the logo, but the quality doesn't look too bad, judging from the photo. Any comments about this one?

I have one more question (sorry for the long post): can this type of press be used also for fitting snap on acrylic crystals (without tension ring)? I'm asking because I bought recently an old Bergeon-Vigor 4266 crystal lift, and my first two, and so far only, experiences using it were very frustrating, as the teeth kept slipping from the crystal edge. I'm not sure if there's something wrong with the tool, but to my eyes the teeth look to be in very good shape and the mechanism seems to be working perfectly. I have also been wondering if these Sternkreuz high dome crystals are somehow different from other brand crystals (edges more angled maybe?) making them less suitable for this type of tool, I don't know... but if the press that I will get anyway would also be suitable for this type of crystals, that would solve also this problem at one go.

Thanks for any comments, advice or recommendations.

J


----------



## Joe Horner (Nov 11, 2011)

I have one of the X-Thymes type alongside my Robur and it's not bad _but_ does have a couple of weak points:

(1) The action isn't absolutely true, so trying to seat crystals with it is a little hit-and-miss. That's more of a problem for mineral crystals in nylon seals than it is for tension ring acrylics but it's worth bearing in mind.

(2) There's no proper bearing between the screw thread and the die, so the die will try to rotate as you press with it. You can hold it still with one hand but the combination of that tendency and the aluminium dies makes it very easy to mark the crystal if you're not careful.

I use it for pressing backs only, which is more what it's designed for and it does a good enough job at that.

I haven't experienced the second type, but a risk with most cheaper versions of that style is that the uprights can flex quite badly in use, giving all sorts of problems. I don't know whether that price level will take you out of those problems, but I doubt it. Delrin dies are a definite plus point for acrylic crystals though.

To be honest, for use on backs and the occasional crystal, one of this type of lever press will probably serve you just as well as either of the above:

Jig and glass fitting machine S1 PRESTIGE

I've had one as a "carry round" for about 15 years and it's very rare that it's failed on crystals (tension ring or mineral) - usually on Seiko ones when it does for some reason!


----------



## jsavis (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks for your advice Joe!

I was just about to order the X-Thymes, because I found that they are selling this same tool also in their Second hand/New old stock department with reduced price (EUR 45.99). But after reading your post I'm having second thoughts, as those two weak points you mention seem quite nasty little issues. And the potential flexing issue of the second press type is something I wouldn't like to experience either.

Maybe my initial thought "a screw mechanism is better than a lever" is not correct thinking after all, at least in this price level. Perhaps I should reconsider this and look at those lever presses again with new eyes.

Any further comments and advice are still very welcome.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

This is what I bought recently and used a few times already, also from Anchor.
https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/screw-closing-press-single-stage-mini?code=C39642

I understand that a screw type is not recommended for glasses, however so far it has worked good for me. I pressed one sapphire glass without a problem, then moved to a 31.5 mineral glass that was kind of tight fit, misaligned and broke it. I bought another glass, Sternkreuz this time, paid more attention and it went in just fine. All these were flat glasses.


----------



## TomBombadil (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi -

I have a couple of cheap crystal presses - screw and press. All require care and practice but work very well. The cheap bay item like WATCH BACK CLOSER PRESS SET REPAIR TOOL PLASTIC CASE CRYSTAL GLASS WITH 12 DIES | eBay works okay but I recommend a better set of dies like Nylon Derlin Dies Set Replace 4 Watch Case Back Crystal Closer Press Repair Tool | eBay that are really quite well made for the price. I have fitted many, many mineral glass, sapphires, and tension ring acrylics with no problems - an everyday watchmaking job. I have used the Cousins model above as well and that was also okay - I too thought a screw type would be better, but in practice you lose the feel of how much force you are using once there is any tension held in the screw. But you can do tricks like rotate the watch to ensure force is going at the point you want to - good to make flat minerals fit in hard nylon seals. I always put on a vinyl watch glass protector before installing a crystal - it make me feel happier. Occasionally I have made my own dies for odd shaped watches using polymorph thermoplastic to hold the watch when press fitting a square back - very useful stuff to have in the draw.

Like most things, there is a real skill to learn, even with the best of tools and practice is required. It's always worth having a few different presses and you can upgrade to a more expensive model later - which is the route I took.

Tom


----------



## jsavis (Oct 16, 2014)

Many thanks for your comments El @ and Tom!

I still haven't bought any press (haven't had time to focus on this), but now after reading these and many other posts I think I will avoid the cheapest ebay presses and go with one of the "better made cheapies" as Joe Horner called them in some other forum, i.e. like this Cousins one: https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/lever-closing-press.
I'm just wondering, are all the many presses of this style actually the same product, or are there quality or other differences? They all look exactly the same, but prices vary quite much. For example these can be found on Amazon.de under the brand name "Berger & Schröter" for around EUR 20, which is quite much less than the Cousins price: Berger & Schröter Glas- und Bodeneinsetzzwinge: Amazon.de: Baumarkt.

Oh, while writing this post I happened to check one local auction site, where someone is selling a Robur press with a die set for EUR 90: https://www.huuto.net/kohteet/robur-kellosepan-lasikepuristin-taydellinen-setti/367464047
But this bakelite die set is only meant for snap-on crystals right? So this wouldn't be the answer to my current tension ring crystal fitting need, unless I buy a specific Robur die set for another GBP 185...
But this Robur set is tempting however, as I believe it would make fitting the snap-on crystals much easier (referring to my opening post where I told about my problems with the crystal lift). Do you think this EUR 90 is a fair price for this set, considering that some of the dies have a little jagged edges, and the press itself is quite far from being as new?


----------



## Joe Horner (Nov 11, 2011)

If you're likely to be doing more of this then grab that Robur!

The bakelite dies do work for tension rings (but don't use the domed lower ones - use a concave top and bottom!) and are unbelievably better than any of the cheapie presses to use! You can also make up an adapter fairly easily to use a cheap nylon die set with it if you want to expand it. 

As bargains go, bear in mind the current die set (mixed aluminium an acrylic) plus a press would be around £385 (around 550 eur) so 90 eur is a bit of a steal!

From what I've seen, the "lookalikes" in the cheapies seem to be made all the same but possibly sold at different prices according to quality control. So (for example) the Cousins ones may well have come off the same production line as the eBay / Amazon ones but they tend to be the ones that happen to have better tolerances.


----------



## Be Jewelled (Jun 21, 2015)

Jsavis 20+ years ago amongst other things I used to do trade work as a watch repairer on everyday watches which meant armoured or tension ring glasses usually, l then went on to mill mineral crystal glasses. In fact I used to supply Japanese as well as Swiss manufacturers with replacement glasses for their models when they were caught short and could not supply.

Needless to say I have fitted thousands of crystals.

I have the Bergeon 5500, Ova with brass dies, Froidevaux suiss and others with Bakelite and even wooden dies.

My favourite and number one go to was the Froidevaux. But this was a personal choice, I often used the ova dies to do the job.

My suggestion is to go to your local supplier and handle the tools.

You will know which is the best by the feel of the tool.


----------



## NutellaBear (May 13, 2007)

Be Jewelled said:


> My suggestion is to go to your local supplier and handle the tools.
> 
> You will know which is the best by the feel of the tool.


Local supplier. Ha! You just outed yourself.....


----------



## Be Jewelled (Jun 21, 2015)

NutellaBear,

I am perplexed about your post?

My wife talks in riddles, but your post is beyond my understanding.

Sorry


----------



## Joe Horner (Nov 11, 2011)

I think his point is that, for the vast majority of us, the idea of a "local supplier" is completely alien nowadays. Certainly, here in the UK, you'll only have a local supplier in maybe 3 or 4 towns across the whole country. Everyone else has to deal by post.


----------



## Be Jewelled (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks Joe,

Now I understand, one has to remember that this is a world wide forum (meaning me).

My local supplier is around 750kms away and the next is about 1600kms away but for me this has always been the way.

I still say visit him for tool choices, most tools last a life time, I cannot and would not put up with tools that I didn't like to use.

Tools are an extension of ones self.


----------



## jsavis (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, I agree that it would be great to be able to make purchase decisions based on trying, testing and handling different tools by own hand. But having a "local supplier" is a luxury that I don't have... although it seems that "local" has very different meanings to different people 

So, although it's a huge overkill for my current level of watch hobby, I bought that Robur set from the auction. Should receive it in a few days.


----------



## kanikune (Nov 21, 2012)

Before getting B5500 I had AF 7913 crystal press. I think is copy of B5500, very similar and sturdy construction. Metal dies. Less parts than in B5500 but all needed for wristwatch sized operations.


----------



## jsavis (Oct 16, 2014)

OK, the Robur set arrived today, and I replaced the tension ring crystal to my Atlantic very easily. First I practiced a few times with the old crystal and then pressed in the new one. The screw mechanism of the Robur works enjoyably well, and the feel of the heavy turning wheel is great. Very fine tool indeed!

However, although this bakelite die set works for tension ring and snap-on crystals, it's hardly a universal set for all pressing tasks (for example for flat minerals or case backs), so I'm quite interested in Joe Horner's suggestion to make up an adapter (or have it made as I don't have a lathe) to expand the system with some cheap nylon dies, or why not some Bergeon or Horotec etc. dies if needed.
Just one question about this: most dies seem to have a threaded center hole, but the thread size is seldom told in product descriptions. Is this center thread a standard M6 in all threaded dies?


----------



## emso (Jan 14, 2008)

jsavis said:


> OK, the Robur set arrived today, and I replaced the tension ring crystal to my Atlantic very easily. First I practiced a few times with the old crystal and then pressed in the new one. The screw mechanism of the Robur works enjoyably well, and the feel of the heavy turning wheel is great. Very fine tool indeed!
> 
> However, although this bakelite die set works for tension ring and snap-on crystals, it's hardly a universal set for all pressing tasks (for example for flat minerals or case backs), so I'm quite interested in Joe Horner's suggestion to make up an adapter (or have it made as I don't have a lathe) to expand the system with some cheap nylon dies, or why not some Bergeon or Horotec etc. dies if needed.
> Just one question about this: most dies seem to have a threaded center hole, but the thread size is seldom told in product descriptions. Is this center thread a standard M6 in all threaded dies?


yes almost always


----------

